# how to change ergopower hoods



## kingennio (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm asking to the experts. I'm unsure if the hoods have to be pulled away at the front or back. They seem not to go either way, stretching so much as to tear apart. Do I need to remove the brake lever?


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

kingennio said:


> I'm asking to the experts. I'm unsure if the hoods have to be pulled away at the front or back. They seem not to go either way, stretching so much as to tear apart. Do I need to remove the brake lever?


Peel it starting from the back, towards the front. Don't be too shy with applying some force. Some people say that it helps to warm them up a bit, for example with a hair dryer. I just use a bit of extra force.

I pull the sides first, going over the thumb lever.

No, no need to remove the brake lever.


----------



## nenad (May 5, 2004)

orange_julius said:


> Peel it starting from the back, towards the front. Don't be too shy with applying some force. Some people say that it helps to warm them up a bit, for example with a hair dryer. I just use a bit of extra force.
> 
> I pull the sides first, going over the thumb lever.
> 
> No, no need to remove the brake lever.


+1. This is how I do it and I don't know of any better / easier way.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

Use some rubbing alcohol to make the rubber slick - much easier to get over the knobby top of the ergo body.


----------



## kingennio (Jul 3, 2006)

thanks to all


----------

